

Solve a puzzle for comment scrip - diN0bot

let's suppose: in order to comment, a user must pay one scrip. to get scrip, a user must solve small puzzles and challenges. a lot of us would find that fun in itself, and then we'd spend comments wisely.<p>i thought about applying this to submissions, too, but i think plonking submissions into hierarchical categories would go a long way towards useful customization.
======
yan
I believe you're referring to something exactly like this:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=464700>

~~~
diN0bot
sigh. really sorry. i really need to write a greasemonkey script that
integrates searchyc into submission posting. i fill out the info and then five
minute later check back for if it found anything. otherwise i lose patience
while searching, especially since it's not always clear what search terms to
use.

thanks for the link!!

